# My first Amarone



## Scott B (Mar 11, 2010)

Last night I had my first glass of Amarone! Wow I am hooked. It was fantastic. For those who know this wine it was a 2004 Castellini Colle Cristi Amarone Della Valpolicella Classico. I do not know anything about the maker but it was so good. I am going to order a kit from George right now. So sad I will have to wait 2 years to enjoy it!


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

The Italian Brunello is also very good. Experts say you shouldn't drink it for 10 years.

A friend gave me a glass of a one-year old Brunello he made. It was very young but was very good already.

I wonder if the kits are "Brunello style" or true Brunello?


----------



## vcasey (Mar 11, 2010)

The amarone kit will be worth the wait. Which kit did you order?

Winexpert has a L/E kit out pretty soon that is an Italian Brunello. I made this this first time around and its still bulk aging in a keg. Since only 5 gallons would fit we had to bottle some and then there was a bit extra to taste - outstanding wine. I am patiently waiting for this to mature.
You would need to call George to ask about the RJ Spag. kits or to see if he'll have any extra of the other if you are interested.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish someone had a Brunello with a grape or raisin pack. I have not been very excited about kits without them (Other than mist kits).


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2010)

Kits are Brunello Style. Actual Brunello has to come from...you guessed it Brunello di Montalcino. It's a DOC zone and is made from 100% Sangiovese from the surrounding area.

Actual Brunello has the structure to easily last 10 years or more. Kit style Brunello will have a hard time lasting past 5 years. Kits just do not have the structure to age for long periods of time.

Scott, Amarone is such an excellent wine! The Cellar Craft showcase collection kit is great! I still have quite a few bottles from 2004/2005 and the kit is just peaking now.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 11, 2010)

Which comment really ought to provoke a discussion about why kit wines don't have the structure and what can be done about it?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep, Amarone is the bomb!


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2010)

peterCooper said:


> Which comment really ought to provoke a discussion about why kit wines don't have the structure and what can be done about it?



It's very simple really. There is a reason that Brunello di Montalcino should be in storage for 10+ years. It has so many tannins and other harsh things going on, that it takes that long for things to fully integrate. Same with good Bordeaux, Burgundy, Amarone, Cabernet, etc.

Now, picture selling a kit that has that same structure. Here you go sir! Ferment this for 30 to 60 days and age for 10 years before you can enjoy it. would you buy it? Kits are made to be fast to the bottle and fast to the lips. To do this, alcohol levels, tannins, and TDS (total dissolved solids), have to be reduced so it can be enjoyed much earlier. 2 to 3 months for an enjoyable early taste vs 2 to 3 years for the same.


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2010)

Since Brunello kit grape juice is not really brunello, what kind of grape and what kind of process do the kit makers use to make it "brunello style"?
California grapes?


----------



## Scott B (Mar 12, 2010)

VCASEY -I ordered the MM Renaissance kit. It was on sale and I have made severial Renais. Cab kits and loved them. It is alsoquicker to drink.





Dean - The same night I had my first taste of a Amarone I also had my First taste of a Brunello. It was a 2004 Castello Banfi Brunello di Montalcino. It was great. We also had a taste of a2005 Henry's Drive Reserve Shiras that was great too. It was my Wifes B-Day and we were splurging!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, now I want to try some Amarone.... Can anyone recommend a commercial brand ? 
Thanks


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the MM Ren. Amarone bulk aging right now. I intend to start drinking it at 6 months, because it was recommended to me as a wine one can drink young, even though it will keep getting better and better after that. 

I'll likely save most of it back for longer aging. I have stolen a few tastes here and there and I know it is going to be good. In six months, if I still like it, I will start another amarone kit, but this time I will do the CC Showcase Amarone and plan on at least a 2 year aging. The main reason I'll switch to CC is more for comparison than anything else. I want to see how well it comes out with a grape pack, versus the raisin pack.


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2010)

MaineGal,

I also had wanted to try a commercial Amarone before I made the kit. I gave up after my search determined the cheapest bottle I could find was about $70. I figured it had to be good!!!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> MaineGal,
> 
> I also had wanted to try a commercial Amarone before I made the kit. I gave up after my search determined the cheapest bottle I could find was about $70. I figured it had to be good!!!



Well there....guess that answers that!



Thanks.
I'll have to give it a try after I get the Cellar Classic Super Tuscan that was recommended. I'm buying that one for hubby's birthday.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 12, 2010)

MaineGal, we had wanted to try a bottle first as well, It ended up being easier and cheaper to just make a kit, especially since the kit was on sale. 

Richard, I managed to bulk age my MMR Amarone for 6 months before I bottled and then hid it from hubby. We opened a bottle 6 months later and have been savoring it. I also picked up the CC Showcase Amarone and bulkaged it for a year. I just bottled that one and put it away for tasting next year. We were able to enjoy a glass of each just prior to bottling and both were very good.


----------



## Scott B (Mar 12, 2010)

MaineGal &amp; Richard,


My wife and I found a wine bar that we could get a 1 oz taste of the Amarone. It was $6.50 per OZ!!!!



But it was GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

vcasey said:


> MaineGal, we had wanted to try a bottle first as well, It ended up being easier and cheaper to just make a kit, especially since the kit was on sale.



I'm looking forward to trying it.
All this talk is making my mouth water!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

Scott B said:


> MaineGal &amp; Richard,
> 
> 
> My wife and I found a wine bar that we could get a 1 oz taste of the Amarone. It was $6.50 per OZ!!!!
> ...



Ohhh...that's a good idea. I know sometimes when we go to the Olive Garden, they offer tastings of specific wines.... Maybe I can try it there if they have it.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG!

That works out roughly to $165 a bottle at that rate!





Not a bad markup on a ~$65 bottle of wine!



Scott B said:


> MaineGal & Richard,
> 
> My wife and I found a wine bar that we could get a 1 oz taste of the Amarone. It was $6.50 per OZ!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> Since Brunello kit grape juice is not really brunello, what kind of grape and what kind of process do the kit makers use to make it "brunello style"?California grapes?



Brunello di Montalcino is a regional style of wine. It is made from 100% Sangiovese grapes. They do grow Sangiovese in california, and they grow it quite well too! The amount of oak, color extraction, tannins, etc, make Brunello the style that it is. Remember that juice and concentrate come from global sources for kits, unless they are designated to come from a certain region (ie: Delu Woodbridge Cabernet or Wahaipo Valley Sauvignon Blanc).

Remember that in most of Europe, varietal means nothing but regional style means everything. Red wine is simply "red wine" as is white wine. It's more marketing to us here in North America that demand varietal knowledge. If you lived in Tuscany, you would drink "red wine" from the region and usually end up with either a supertuscan or a chianti, depending on what you were eating.


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2010)

MaineGal said:


> LOL, now I want to try some Amarone....  Can anyone recommend a commercial brand ?  Thanks



http://winelibrary.com/wines/49878-2005+Tommasi+Amarone+750ML 

I've had this Tommasi Amarone, and while not the best Amarone I've had, it is a very good example of what an Amarone is supposed to taste like. This one is on sale at the moment. Amarone in italian, means "little bitter", and that's exactly what this wine is supposed to be! It's a highly concentrated sipping wine, that has bitter undertones along with high tannins to pucker the mouth.

I'm a big gin and tonic fan, as well as an India Pale Ale fan (think bitter beer!), so things that are bitter appeal very much to me.

If you are looking for a wine that is cheaper, but similar to Amarone, you can also look for Valpolicella Ripasso, which is a wine made on the pomace of Amarone. It has a lighter taste, but still brings forward that Amarone raisiny taste.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2010)

Not likely to be found at any Olive Garden! Only a very upscale ($$$) Italian restaurant.



MaineGal said:


> I know sometimes when we go to the Olive Garden, they offer tastings of specific wines....  Maybe I can try it there if they have it.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2010)

Go to any good local wine store and they will be happy to help you. Just be prepared to spend about $70 for a good bottle. If you have a Trader Joes close by they have a bottle for a paltry $17. Now that said its not the best Amarone but if you decant it for an hour its very drinkable and you will certainly get that Amarone flavor.

Another possibility is to try a bottle of Allegrini Palazzo della Tore which is made in the same Amarone style in which a portion of the grapes are dried before they are fermented. Its very good and also runs about $18 a bottle.

Hope this helps!



MaineGal said:


> LOL, now I want to try some Amarone....  Can anyone recommend a commercial brand ?  Thanks


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2010)

VCasey,
Let me know how the two compare later on. Of course Iprobably will have started my CC amarone before you find out. Brunello: None of the Brunello kits have raisin or grape packs, wouldn't it be a great candidate for adding some real grapes.

Dean,
Yep, I really never thought that an Amarone or a Brunello wine kit actually got its grapes from the true source in Italy, but if the kit Amarone is as good as it is, man!!! I'd love to try a really good commercial bottle of the real stuff. The one time I tasted a one-year old Brunello from kit, it was very nice. I doubt any of my wines will make it much passed 2 years, so 10 years is not an issue.

I do love Italian wines. I love tart and I love the earthiness of many of them. I think a true super Tuscan (blend) is about as good as they get. (I just haven't tasted an aged super Tuscan from a kit, yet.)


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2010)

Scott,

One oz!!! I think I would go for a deal like that. At least I could get an idea about how it tastes.



MainGal,
It was at Olive Gardens that I first tried a Sterling Vineyards red wine. I have liked them since. They have one of the best presentations of all the wineries in Napa Valley. The winery is high on a hill. To visit it and their tasting room, you have to take a gondola from the parking lot below. Breath taking view! I'll be there in 8 days!!!


----------



## vcasey (Mar 12, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> VCasey,
> Let me know how the two compare later on. Of course Iprobably will have started my CC amarone before you find out. Brunello: None of the Brunello kits have raisin or grape packs, wouldn't it be a great candidate for adding some real grapes.



Knowing me I'll forget all about it unless I start searching and stumble upon them. I'll have to give the W/E Brunello a taste. 5 gallons went into a keg and I bottled the other gallon in June. Perhaps I'll try one of those soon. Check out Mosti All Juice Masters Series several have raisins including a couple of the whites. 
I wish Mosti would sell just the raisins!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I really appreciate it. I'm going to try to find a reasonably priced bottle before I go and make a kit.

Richard, I hope you have a wonderful time in Napa Valley. Enjoy!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes Amarone is [email protected]@D !
I make 6 gallons a year from Italian Juice. If making a kit make sure raisins are added. BTW let it age in a carboy for at least a year AND once bottled wait another 2-3 years.
If you look in the store the earliest vintage is 4-5 years young. It will get better with age. Best to plan ahead...


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 14, 2010)

Outside of Trader Joe's Amarone for $17 a bottle I think I found the next cheapest yesterday at samsclub. Pretty sure it was a Tommasi Amarone and it was only $29.95!








MaineGal said:


> Thank you all for your input.  I really appreciate it.  I'm going to try to find a reasonably priced bottle before I go and make a kit.Richard, I hope you have a wonderful time in Napa Valley.  Enjoy!!


----------



## robie (Mar 14, 2010)

Sam's Clubs in Colorado Springs don't sell alcohol.


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

Not all Sams Clubs sell wine. It all depends on the local and state laws concerning the sale of alcohol


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 14, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> MainGal,
> It was at Olive Gardens that I first tried a Sterling Vineyards red wine. I have liked them since. They have one of the best presentations of all the wineries in Napa Valley. The winery is high on a hill. To visit it and their tasting room, you have to take a gondola from the parking lot below. Breath taking view! I'll be there in 8 days!!!



Richard, 
Went to OG today for lunch. Tried the Sterling Vineyards Cabernet...You are right. It was very good! As I've said before, I'm a new wine drinker. All of the other reds that I've had were too dry and bitter. Most are not appealing to me at all. This one was very smooth. I enjoyed it very much. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 14, 2010)

MaineGal give your local wine shops a call and find out when they have tastings. Even one of our grocery stores has a wine tasting every other weekend or so.


----------



## robie (Mar 14, 2010)

MaineGal,
I try to go to a free wine tasting every weekend at one of our local liquor stores. (I say "free", but I always end up buying something!



) It is a great experience.

If you like softer reds, try some of the blends, like Curtis red curvee. Of course the pinto noirs are not so bold. Try them.

If you get crazy about wine, like I have, you will have a lot to learn (like I do), and you will have lots of fun (like me!). I started enjoying wine about 6 years ago. It has been a whole new world for me.

Now that I am making some of my own wine, it is like a new culture for me.
I can't imagine life without my church, my wife, and our love of wine.

That's why we spend spring break every year in California's wine country.


----------



## robie (Mar 14, 2010)

By the way, in about an hour, for the second month I will attend our local wine club's monthly get-together. We sample eachother's home made wine and have a great time.

Great people with a common interest - wine.

Try to find a club in your area, MaineGal. Check with your local LHBS. If there isn't one, maybe you could start one.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 14, 2010)

vcasey said:


> MaineGal give your local wine shops a call and find out when they have tastings. Even one of our grocery stores has a wine tasting every other weekend or so.



vcasey, we went to our local wine store and asked about the Amerone. They dont have any in stock, as the girl explained, "Stuff like that tends to grow legs and walk out of here...."

She said she would be happy to order some for us though.

We're going to try one other fairly local store and see if they have it.

Our local grocery had one wine tasting back in September....I dont think it went over well, though, because they have not had any other.


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 14, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> Try to find a club in your area, MaineGal. Check with your local LHBS. If there isn't one, maybe you could start one.



I'm going to check with our LHBS.... They always seem to have something going on there. I'd really like to find a wine-tasting group. That would be fun!


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

MaineGal said:


> DancerMan said:
> 
> 
> > Try to find a club in your area, MaineGal. Check with your local LHBS. If there isn't one, maybe you could start one.
> ...


This is how my Wine Club started. If nothing there START ONE !. You will find some come out of the woodwork to join. Dont be afraid if you are new to winemaking there will be some more experienced to join. 
Now we get 25-30 at our monthly Wione Club meetings


----------

